# 5 Year rescue doesn't like other dogs...what to do?



## Barney's Mom (Nov 24, 2006)

HELP! Barney was a rescue at 18 months of age....we love him totally and the ONLY problem we have with him is that he does NOT like or even tolerate other dogs around him. When we do have dog guests, he runs like heck in the opposite direction....and a friend has a new 7 month old puppy that wants to play constantly - Barney lifts his upper lip and soon after - growls and snaps at the puppy. We have two differing opinions on this - owners of the pup want us to "just let the two get acquainted and eventually they will like each other" and we say, no one (person or animal) wants something that is so excitedly jumping all over you - but can't say No (except in growling and snapping). I say Barney is entitled to his own space - especially with this puppy that we see seldom....

But, even with other dogs of any age, Barney doesn't want to play and will run away and try to hide or jump up into my arms. Do I insist on making him play or continue to love him and let him be the way he is at age 5. He was never socialized as a pup - was abused severely - and except for this one situational problem, we love him just the way he is!

Marge


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

Barney's Mom said:


> But, even with other dogs of any age, Barney doesn't want to play and will run away and try to hide or jump up into my arms. Do I insist on making him play or continue to love him and let him be the way he is at age 5. He was never socialized as a pup - was abused severely - and except for this one situational problem, we love him just the way he is!


Well, somewhere in between. He needs to behave politely with other dogs, but he also needs to be allowed to have some space.

I don't mind allowing dogs to communicate with each other - a soft growl to a in-your-face puppy is reasonable, but snapping or going after them is not. Likewise, if he's afraid and you pick him up, put him in your lap, and tell him he'll be ok, you're just reinforcing his fearful behavior.

Socialization is a lifetime project, and 5 is really quite young for one of these guys! Hook up with a qualified trainer. They probably can't make Barney love other dogs, but they can help him gain the confidence around them so he can have the balanced life he deserves.

Good luck!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I don't think you should force them to play, maybe if you somehow played WITH them that would help warm him up, or work the treats into playing.

Gucci is an only-hav and she doesn't always want to play with other dogs, sometimes she acts like a downright snotty b*tch and she certainly has never been abused or neglected, she just prefers humans to dogs. Even her breeder told me that when she was a wee pup..she'd ditch her siblings at play time and go sit with the humans. I wouldn't worry too much about, as far as the growling maybe he's just letting the puppy know pack order and he's on the bottom of it (?) I think if you give it some time he'll come around. 

Kara


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Has he been alone since he was 18 months old and he is now 5 years old? I think if that is the case he has settled in to being a one dog family! I would guess he would need some sort of classes and weekly time with other dogs, as a start. I don't think you can expect him to know how to behave with other dogs at this point and it will take some training before he will "adjust" to having company!! JMHO


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

To be honest , if he is happier away from other dogs ,that is what you should respect. At five it would take extensive work with a professional , and still may never change him all that much. It's a question of what's good for him in my opinon, and I think he'd be happier left alone.


----------



## Barney's Mom (Nov 24, 2006)

*Barney's needs come first*

Thank you to all of you who responded to my question about Barney's interaction with a puppy that belongs to some friends of ours.

I think we have decided that since he is a very happy "only" dog, we will allow him to remain that way....we see these friends very seldom and if their ****zu wasn't such a rambunctious puppy, things might be different!

We rescued Barney when he was 18 months old and, even at that point in time, he was very shy around other dogs, regardless of size or age. He was one of 4 that were all from the same family - rescued at the same time....he tolerates other dogs if they are calm and meets dogs when we walk with a bit of curiosity....but this 7 month old puppy is over the top with puppy enthusiasm and is even hard to control with a leash and collar on for his new owner!

If we were to rescue another dog, we would not get a pup....too much work at my age!

Happy New Year to all!

Marge


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Marge, I think you're taking a reasonable approach for Barney. Abby is okay (just okay) with other dogs but the daughter's 8 mo. old Tibetan Terrier was with us over Christmas and she was a little too frisky (and big) for Abby so she snarled at her, too! She is an only dog, too, and seems happy with that. As long as Barney does well when you're out walking, etc. I don't see a big problem.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Barney's Mom said:


> Thank you to all of you who responded to my question about Barney's interaction with a puppy that belongs to some friends of ours.
> 
> I think we have decided that since he is a very happy "only" dog, we will allow him to remain that way....we see these friends very seldom and if their ****zu wasn't such a rambunctious puppy, things might be different!
> 
> ...


Hi Marge, there are lots of dogs who just don't like (or are even fearful of) rambunctious puppies. I don't think there is any reason that Barney needs to put up with getting jumped all over by someone else's dog... And I think they are rude to tell you how to handle your dog. It's possible that as the Tsu matures (I think most of them tend to be pretty sedate dogs) he and Barney might get along better. But then, I know a NUMBER of Tsu's who are not very tolerant of other dogs either! (I guess we can give kudos to your friends for working on keeping their little guy socialized!!!)

Even if you DID deices to get a puppy of your own, it would be completely different. You could control the situation, and give Barney as long as he needed to adjust, while keeping the puppy separate. Sort of like the situation with our cat... She HATED Kodi in the beginning, but now she even will allow him on the bed with her, as long as he doesn't sniff her butt!. But it took a LONG time of careful intervention on our part, and ALWAYS giving Snowbelle a safe, dog-free place to retreat to before she got to this level of acceptance.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kathie said:


> Marge, I think you're taking a reasonable approach for Barney. Abby is okay (just okay) with other dogs but the daughter's 8 mo. old Tibetan Terrier was with us over Christmas and she was a little too frisky (and big) for Abby so she snarled at her, too! She is an only dog, too, and seems happy with that. As long as Barney does well when you're out walking, etc. I don't see a big problem.


There is also nothing wrong with an adult dog snarling at a puppy to put it in it's place. That's how puppies learn the boundaries, and good social skills! Sometimes a puppy NEEDS to be put in it's place!


----------

